# Postcard collection



## musicdust (Jul 19, 2006)

I have a question for everyone who collects the postcards. How can you get them? I know that I have bought something from maccosmetics.com and recieved one after i spent over 40 dollars. Is this how you recieved yours? Sorry if this is a silly question. Still new!


----------



## XsheXscreamsX (Jul 19, 2006)

maccosmetics.com and the counters are a great way to get the newer collections postcards for free.  Other than that soome sellers have reasonable prices on ebay as well.  i believe the seller dmarz (or somthing similiar to that)  starts his postcards out at $.99  
you can also find some older cards on here, or MUA.  But people will usually charge a little more depending on how rare or hard to find they are.


----------



## FlaLadyB (Aug 17, 2006)

*Postcard collecting*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *musicdust* 
_I have a question for everyone who collects the postcards. How can you get them? I know that I have bought something from maccosmetics.com and recieved one after i spent over 40 dollars. Is this how you recieved yours? Sorry if this is a silly question. Still new!_

 
Some of us that are big time collectors have been doing it a while. Others, like me, got hooked a year ago and have spent MAJOR money on making a collection.  First...get cards from every opening from here on in. There are many like myself that have duplicates of cards and sell them on here.  Some are on Ebay. The ones you get in the mail - keep- they are invitations and ONLY come in the mail so not that many people get them.  I have over 3 three inch binders filled with cards, each in their own individual plastic sleeve.  I keep a list here in MY TRAINCASE section. The last page I have them listed by date from current to the oldest in 1994.  Contact me any time if you have questions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=42396

Barb


----------



## aerials (Aug 18, 2006)

Wow, FlaLadyB... your postcard collection is amazing. You probably need a bookshelf to store all of those! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have a few... I only ever get them when I buy something in-store (I've never purchased anything online from MAC), or sometimes when I've decided not to get anything from a collection, I just pass by the counter and pick up a postcard.


----------



## FlaLadyB (Aug 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aerials* 
_Wow, FlaLadyB... your postcard collection is amazing. You probably need a bookshelf to store all of those! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have a few... I only ever get them when I buy something in-store (I've never purchased anything online from MAC), or sometimes when I've decided not to get anything from a collection, I just pass by the counter and pick up a postcard._

 

Just start keeping anything that comes up and putting the cards in a place where they won't be bent, spilled on, or mistakenly thrown out! 
I haven't counted the ones I have yet....I think I'm afraid! LOL!!!!


----------

